# Themotec.com- Featuring Panorama photos and other galleries



## Mo (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi, My site, Themotec.com, features over 15 galleries, totaling to almost 200 pictures.  One of our greatest is ths one:







For a larger version:
http://www.themotec.com/Ole/panorama

We also have a number of pentax lens descriptions and lens explanations:

http://www.themotec.com/Pentaxlenses.htm

Galleries:

http://www.themotec.com/Ole
http://www.themotec.com/Ole/Casio

I hope you enjoy our site www.themotec.com


----------

